# do mice need a wash?



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi!
Have a question - i have seen on youtube mice swimming in a bowl. Am not sure mice enjoyed it or it was just fun for the owners. Do actually mice need a bath from time to time? Do i need to put a bigger bowl in the cage so they can swim if they want to? Thank you.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

No, they don't. They swim only if the need to survive.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

getting wet is bad for mice. It can lower their body temperature, and cause them harm, or give them a cold.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

The only time you should really wash your mice is if they have eaten something super sticky and can't get it off by grooming themselves, but always make it a last resort - it's not necessary and may do more harm than good.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You know, it wasn't long ago that I was told my little orphan mousies looked all kind of greasy; their coats stringy and matted, and I used waterless shampoo made for cats on them. They looked a lot better after they were brushed out and the product dried. They smelled real nice, too.

Generally, though, getting meeces wet isn't a really good idea. In short, a wet mousie is a dead mousie.


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you All for the information. I will know now.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

For my hand raised mice, I just used to take a moist cotton bud and pretend to lick them-just like mother would. It kept their coat healty and shiney. When ever they got milk caked into their fur, then i'd just hold a warm, wet cotton pad onto the area untill the milk had been liquidised, make sure it's all gone then dry with cotton pads and then cotton buds. I find me doing it to any mice helps them bond to you  I used to have a male who'd lick my hands because of it.


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Megzilla said:


> For my hand raised mice, I just used to take a moist cotton bud and pretend to lick them-just like mother would. It kept their coat healty and shiney. When ever they got milk caked into their fur, then i'd just hold a warm, wet cotton pad onto the area untill the milk had been liquidised, make sure it's all gone then dry with cotton pads and then cotton buds. I find me doing it to any mice helps them bond to you  I used to have a male who'd lick my hands because of it.


wow, that sounds interesting! I will try this out with my two mice, thanks!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

some do !


----------



## RikkiTikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Roland said:


> some do !


 :lol:  :lol:


----------

